# Is this a Sierra t1000?



## J3A (Jan 8, 2014)

Thinking about buying this stove from a guy down the road but I can't seem to find much information on it. Seems like its in pretty good shape but I honestly don't know what to look for. Any input what be much appreciated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 8, 2014)

Good for an old smoke and creosote making, tons of wood eater. Even in Kanetuk you need a better heater than that.

BB - Who heated with a Sierra for 21 years.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 8, 2014)

My in-laws have one of those, very inefficient! Can't keep the glass clean on those either, no airwash. Might be OK for an occasional recreational fire, especially if it was real ¢heap...not a good full time heater though, IMO.


----------



## J3A (Jan 8, 2014)

brenndatomu said:


> My in-laws have one of those, very inefficient! Can't keep the glass clean on those either, no airwash. Might be OK for an occasional recreational fire, especially if it was real ¢heap...not a good full time heater though, IMO.



The guy selling it thinks it's a 8000TEC and is asking $800. I have a little 1100 sq/ft craftsman home in knoxville, tn and am just looking to reduce my heating bills a bit while enjoying a good fire in the living room when the weather permits it. The problem is my fireplace is fairly small (H 26"X W 21" X 13") and I'm having trouble finding affordable rear venting stoves that will vent into it. What r used stoves like these worth? And what sort of damage/wear should I be conscious of?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 8, 2014)

That ain't even close to the 8000TEC. The 8000 is a cat stove. That early 80's stove is worth a hundred bucks max. Mine was their monster insert and it is sitting at the back of the yard being the firebox for a meat smoker. 

Look for a warped baffle in the top of the firebox, that'll cost you fifty or more to get made locally because you can't buy them anymore, and warped sides and back. If you can't lift the baffle out of the rails, run away.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd have to be held a gun point to give 10% of that for one of those...course, it _may_ be worth $80 in scrap metal...


----------



## J3A (Jan 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> That ain't even close to the 8000TEC. The 8000 is a cat stove. That early 80's stove is worth a hundred bucks max. Mine was their monster insert and it is sitting at the back of the yard being the firebox for a meat smoker.
> 
> Look for a warped baffle in the top of the firebox, that'll cost you fifty or more to get made locally because you can't buy them anymore, and warped sides and back. If you can't lift the baffle out of the rails, run away.



Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like it's not worth the hassle. Any suggestions on some other stoves that are in the $500-800 range?


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep an eye out on CL or others, should be able to find something pretty nice for that price used, heck, there's even some decent enough new stuff out there in that price range!


----------

